# SAAB 9-3 Viggen "Blue arrow" Project



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi guys. Here im gonna post full story of Viggen audio install

Head unit JVC UX7000EE
Front speakers 3way Hertz HSK163
Rear 6x9 (works only when back door is open ( open air disco!!!! )
Front speakers amp Kicker ZX850.4
Subwoofer 2x10" Alpine SWR-1022D
Sub amp Kicker ZX1500.1
Rear disco amp Kicker ZX75.2


Yesterday all plug and put the track Lil John .... oooohhh hair on my neck spontaneously moved to the forehead 
Some pics to start

Car









2 of 3 amps



























Pre-design :roll: My artwork









Power distributor


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Get naked!


















































Temporary driver seat:cheesy:


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Power wire


























Previous install contains that thin cable










Sound deadening


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

RCA cables goes to trunk


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Power wire








Speaker cables


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Door speakers

















Tweeters


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Battery connections

























Ground has "reinforced" by another cable to body


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

I lost some pics of trunk building process

I use plywood and fiberglass.

the boxes at left and right sides is for some stuff like wheel repair kit, auto cosmetics and other.

See how it looks now


































Build the cover of trunk


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Subscribed!

Love that car. I've always had a soft-spot for Viggens. Looks like it'll make a hell of an SQ car too!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

That looks great! i'm thoroughly impressed with the car and the choice of products.

What distribution block is that?


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

MTopper said:


> What distribution block is that?


Audison Connexion


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Audison Connection SFD-41C, the SEXIEST DB EVER MADE!!!!


----------



## zblee (May 18, 2010)

looooking good looking good, keep up the good work...


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

what kind of power distribution is that, nice job by the way


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

You are off to a good start! I can't tell you how much I wanted a Viggen when those were announced years ago.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Some update 

The trunk cover is almost ready to paint job. Third amplifier will be placed between the subwoofers. It is will looks cool


















Amplifier will be at 1 cm above the trunk cover, this is due to the fact that the wires for the amplifier will need to get by and hide, so they will go under the amplifier hidden in the gap between the boxes subwoofers.

Around subs and ground under the amplifier do "skirting"








hands are still shaking from the grinder, grinding makes me crazy









Now, the trunk cover goes to paintwork and i started to do tweeter pods


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Tweeter pods will be made with glass fiber, resin and secret component...

The secret component is....lycra stockings of my girlfriend :cheesy:
I could not find a suitable material at our stores, and suddenly remembered that lycra is what I need!

So, take the stockings and do this
















2 layers of lycra (40 den i think:cheesy: )

Impregnated with resin Lycra
















1 layer of fiber glass


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

The resin hardens quickly and becomes hard as stone. Brush and stayed in resin
























:cheesy:

Next- cover with filler
















Grindig grindig grinding

















Done and painted!









Tweeter pod is ready for vinyl covering


Wait for updates ...


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Great work man! I really like your drawing of how you were planning to do the install.
You could be an artist


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi! Some updates
Trunk cover has died in hell fire :cheesy:
A new cover is composed of three parts for easy stitched vinyl and better appearance

























Tweeters is done


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Amlifiers box has 8 coolers (on the picture 10 coolers but do not believe your eyes :cheesy: )
























Black carpet









All amplifiers and other equipment installed


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

"ice blue" LED stripe








cool


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

lid is made of plexiglass, Laser engraved logo Viggen. 








for lifting the box will be used stylish and beautiful handle from Sport Combi 




































Wait for updates $)


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I like it, keep up the good work!


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

Love the Viggens, almost traded my Rx-7 for a blue Viggen years ago. Keep up the good work.
-a


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Continue

Do mount the upper lid of the box. It will be attached with hinges.

Trying place to fix the hinges








And very neatly and carefully drill holes 3mm drill. The hinges are attached with screws and epoxy glue. and one screw, it will not last long, so the glue is needed.








Because glass has a thickness of 1 cm and 1 cm screws also need to shorten them a bit so as not to stick out through. Done very simply and quickly
























Places attachment hinges erased coarse sandpaper to glue firmly stuck


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Glue 








squeezing the contents of each tube








Quickly stir until uniform color and applied to a hinge








Then set the hinges on the reserved seats, and twists screws
















Here's what it all on the other side of glass









Done


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

all electric and acoustic parts are made on the connectors. All connectors are signed to facilitate the assembly
















Now it's easy to remove from the trunk and set back if needed


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Now put the gas stop for the glass. It's simple, just like with hinges. The only difference is that the load on the glass will be more and screws here can not get off. Fasteners mounted on a M6 bolts with nuts and sealants
























Bottom mount stop sitting on rivets
















Done!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

you Russians really know how to engineer on the fly, wish i had that kind of skill with my hands.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

:blush:


the same thing I would say about many in this forum:thumbsup:


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

about a whole day of work and stress of the brain, and only three photos 

to illuminate the box and the third (disco) amplifier, which wanted to use some nice buttons, but now came super idea :cheesy:

In the trunk for almost a year rolled around a new alarm system with the great title "Guerrilla" That's it, and decided to use.
The whole day thinking what and how, then we take that's a bunch of wires that must connect and where necessary









Take a transmitter in his left hand








Push the button








OMG! It alive!! :cheesy:

amplifier also works with transmitter

:cheesy:


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

The party continues! 

In the box with the amplifier remains relocate cables for lighting and other little thing, not like her first location

Because of the heat, can no longer look at those wires) I hate hate! 40c is OMG!
Do surround subwoofers. Making it out of plywood 1cm. It will carry a third amplifier, and lock boxes subwoofers for extra rigidity.

Measures off, sawing tries









Nice)

















Install wiring


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

Covered with vinyl and see how it looks









Finally, everything will look like. Roughness at the edges will be removed later
































It seems that the subs are connected to this "baby", do not believe your eyes 

PS. How hot on the street and indoors! Sun gone mad


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

For general background, bare plastic trunk sill stood out. It also decided to cover vinyl

Area of the castle is decorated carpets for vinyl badly lagged


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

The time has come decorate a glass box.

Hardboard base tied up with vinyl and mounted on glass.

By the way, without the protective glass film looks better :cheesy:
















Nice handle
















Corners looks like this








Side view


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

that looks great! i really like your install and ideas. great product choice also.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

PROJECT IS DONE!










wait for text and more pics


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

VIDEOS!


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

The promise of earlier pictures and text

Exclusive Jacket (5 pieces in the world) Kicker Russia









Remote bass regulator









USB in glovebox








Headunit


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

tweeter pods

































Type-R rullz! :cheesy:


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)




----------

